# Installing a 100 gal tank into a wall



## Allan

Thought I would share our adventure of installing our 100 gal tank back into a wall. It has been sitting in the laundry room of our new house for about a month now. We started the process last night and this is our progress after 24 hours.

The Beggining! Don't you love the panelling?










Starting the demolition.










More demolition










Do I see a tank behind there?










Panelling all gone










Tank covered, studs cut and assembly of window has begun.










Frame of window roughed in, time to empty and move the tank










Tank in place.










Fish awaiting their new home.










Fish back in tank and getting some more water.










Final picture of day one, more substrate and rocks tomorrow morning, we are tired!










Al


----------



## breakthru

Wow, thats going to look great!


----------



## nightowl1350

Wow! It will look awesome when completed.

Just one big bit of advise....don't hit the tank when hammering the wall up 

Drywall putty dust is a real pain so watch when you sand down.....cover tank and turn off filters while doing it.

Look forward to more pics.


----------



## Allan

*Day #2*

Thanks everyone for your wonderful comments! Here is what happened on day #2.

Finished trimming out the tank window, and all ready for drywall.










Next three pics are the first 3 sheets of Aqua board. While installing I had wished that I had torn the whole wall down, it was not built very well.




























Thats all for today!

Al


----------



## Ciddian

Sweeet! Its comming along so quickly!


----------



## jimbogregs

Looks great, interesting post. Looking forward to next installment.

JG


----------



## kweenshaker

nice! when you're finished, wanna come and install one in my basement? 

Looking forward to more pics!!


----------



## wtac

Great work . The part I personally hate is taping, mudding and sanding...LOL.


----------



## holocron

damn that's awesome.. amazing work Allan.

<eagerly awaits the next update>


----------



## WaterWorld

This whole set up is looking awesome. I would love to have something like that in my house (one day). I can't wait to see the final product. Looking forward to see more pictures. Keep it up Allan, good job.


----------



## Allan

*Day 3 and 4*

Thanks everyone for the encouragement to keep this thread and our work going!

I would love to put a tank in your basements but it's a little far for me to commute.  We live in Winnipeg. As for the mudding and sanding, I don't mind doing that. I hate doing the drywall.

Well on with the thread, we have day three and day four pictures today!

Day three and only one more board. I put an opposite view in as well.



















Day #4 and all boarded!!!!!!! 










Sorry no more updates till the weekend. Won't be able to work on it till then.

Allan


----------



## WaterWorld

Work proceeding nicely


----------



## Allan

*More Pictures*

Here is our progress to date.

Wall taped.


















1st coat of mud.










Three coats of mud. Just some touch ups left and then it is time to sand and prime!!!










Take care; Al


----------



## Allan

Here are the updated pictures.










All primed and ready for the trim boards.










Al


----------



## Allan

Construction is complete!!!!   Here is the last picture before you see the final product.










Take care... Al


----------



## WaterWorld

Awesome work Allan. Can't wait to see how it will look. What type of fish will you be holding in the tank?


----------



## Allan

The tank is full of African Cichlids. Approx 60 of them, I like an over populated Mbuna tank, it spreads the aggression around. I have not really taken a picture of the inside of the tank because I have also been aquascaping during this whole process. Everything should be ready for display by the end of this week. 

Allan


----------



## jimbogregs

Nice thread, very interesting. Looking forward to seeing the final product.

JG


----------



## Aquatic Designs

Out of curiousity. Why would you go thru all the effort to "install the tank in the wall" and still leave the tank not in the wall but behind it? Wouldnt it have looked alot cleaner and nicer if the tank was flush with the wall?

Im not trying to say it doesnt look good. Its just when we install tanks "In wall" The tank is in the wall. Flush with the wall.


----------



## proud2bcanadian

I see what you're saying there Jason, but I honestly have to admit that I like the look of it being sunk back into the wall a few inches! I gives it an added depth, and draws you into the aquarium. 

Haha, that sounds weird, but that's just my $0.02!

Great job Allan!


----------



## Allan

Thanks everyone for your wonderful comments and support. Alli and I where very pleased to share this project with you.

We put alot of thought into this project and pondered the fact of having the tank flush with the wall but this is what we where thinking. We wanted it to be a window into their world so we built it like a window, recessed slightly. Also as someone mentioned we wanted to give it more depth. I guess it is just a personal preference, we think it would have looked just as good flush with the wall but this is what we ended up doing.

After the next renovation project (bathroom) it is time for the fishroom!!!! We promise that we will start another thread and hope you will all follow our progress through the construction again.

We decided to paint the wall a light grey color, it shows up as white in the pictures. We might decide to change the color in the future, we will update the thread if and when we do so.

We will start by putting up the before picture first and then follow with the final pictures.

Before!!!!










After!!!!!! 





































Heheh I just noticed from the pictures that I did not put the plug plates back on before the pictures. Please forgive me!

Thats the whole project, it only took 13 days. Hope you enjoyed following along.

Take care; Al and Alli


----------



## Ciddian

I love it! Its wonderful.... The tank is stunning!


----------



## nightowl1350

Awesome job!


----------



## wtac

Two thumbs up!!!


----------

